# Help : Denon avr 1311 & Teac LS-W300



## icecubescb (Apr 8, 2011)

Dear All,
Is it oke if my Denon avr 1311 combined with Teac LS-W300 which has impedance 4 ohm.
would you mind telling me pros and cons using 4 ohm speakers
thank you


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Can you select the impedance on the Denon? More than likely you would be fine, but you may need a separate amp to power the Teacs. Have you tried it out?


----------



## icecubescb (Apr 8, 2011)

i don't know how to select impedance.
i'm new to this home theatre things.
i looked up some info in Denon website and it told that it's oke using 4ohm impedance in Denon receiver.




mechman said:


> Can you select the impedance on the Denon? More than likely you would be fine, but you may need a separate amp to power the Teacs. Have you tried it out?


----------

